# Area 51 or... I KNEW IT!!



## MA-Caver (Jun 1, 2011)

Slideshow of some photos from Area 51 the place where the CIA still says doesn't exist although you can see it on Google Earth... sigh. 

http://news.yahoo.com/nphotos/New-p...ownload/20110601/photos_net_web_wl/1306961305

The plane has striking resemblance to the SR-71 and the pieces of the crash out in Utah probably reminiscent of the one out in Roswell. 

Check it out!


----------



## dbell (Jun 2, 2011)

MA-Caver said:


> Slideshow of some photos from Area 51 the place where the CIA still says doesn't exist although you can see it on Google Earth... sigh.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/nphotos/New-p...ownload/20110601/photos_net_web_wl/1306961305
> 
> ...



Well, the CIA is partially correct.  Area 51 doesn't exist, at least anymore..  It has been declassified and turned over to civilian contractors to use as a development place, which is why you are now able to see it on Google Earth.  It no longer has it's original purposes.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 2, 2011)

Ok, then I want to get inside that hanger that's being heavily guarded in Ohio (?)... secrets are okay... but after 20+ years I don't think it really matters much... of course it depends upon the secret.


----------



## elder999 (Jun 2, 2011)

dbell said:


> Well, the CIA is partially correct. Area 51 doesn't exist, at least anymore.. It has been declassified and turned over to civilian contractors to use as a development place, which is why you are now able to see it on Google Earth. It no longer has it's original purposes.


 

Largely incorrect.


I mean, good Lord. Look at how old those photos are-they're all from _1963_.

Area 51-known by a variety of other names-is still* a military base*, run by personnel from Edwards Air Force base and, largely, Nellis Air Force Base.It shares a border with the Nevada Test Site. Since it's a test facility, used for development, there have always been civilian contractors. It still requires a Q-clearance for civilian entry, meaning that everything within its borders is classified Top Secret-until, like the SR-71,or the A-12 shown in the photos, it's declassified. 

You can drive up to the fence at Area 51, and be met by some interesting men with machine guns.....:lfao:

You can see it on Google Earth. You can also see one of my old facilities at Los Alamos, the _Weapons Engineering Tritium Facility, _if you know where to look. You could view TA-35 at the lab, where tests were done on..._something_, if you knew where it was. You could view a variety of things. Doesn't mean diddly. Heck, Los Alamos, like Groom Lake ("Area 51") is largely restricted air space, but Google Earth has aerial images from 1996 of WETF...


----------



## Nomad (Jun 2, 2011)

Area 51 has been known about for years, and _they_ wanted it that way... it distracts us from Area 52, where all the _really_ strange stuff goes on.

I could tell you all about Area 52, but _they're_ watching, and know how to find me...

I may already have said too much.


----------



## granfire (Jun 2, 2011)

Nomad said:


> Area 51 has been known about for years, and _they_ wanted it that way... it distracts us from Area 52, where all the _really_ strange stuff goes on.
> 
> I could tell you all about Area 52, but _they're_ watching, and know how to find me...
> 
> I may already have said too much.



They have little green men there!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 2, 2011)

granfire said:


> They have little green men there!


They are little, but they are not green.
Sean


----------



## granfire (Jun 2, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> They are little, but they are not green.
> Sean



I've been there, trust me, they are GREEN.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 2, 2011)

granfire said:


> I've been there, trust me, they are GREEN.


I gotta cry bull. What were you doing at area 52?
Sean


----------



## granfire (Jun 2, 2011)

mostly dieing...why?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 2, 2011)

granfire said:


> mostly dieing...why?


The people a brown and not green!


----------



## Ramirez (Jun 2, 2011)

granfire said:


> They have little green men there!



 Little green men mean green women!  woo hoo!


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 2, 2011)

I must confess I am more a fan of the old-fashioned peaches-and-cream complection when it comes to the ladies.  Green is for trees and other assorted vegetation (and cars in it's British Racing Green shade ).


----------



## Ramirez (Jun 2, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> I must confess I am more a fan of the old-fashioned peaches-and-cream complection when it comes to the ladies.  Green is for trees and other assorted vegetation (and cars in it's British Racing Green shade ).



 so you don't like them colored folk?


----------



## Carol (Jun 2, 2011)

Ramirez said:


> so you don't like them colored folk?



He might be a bit alienated :lol:


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 2, 2011)

:chortles:  Lordy how words get twisted so on this site sometimes!

I would contest that peaches-and-cream *is* a colour and a most lovely one at that ... tho' only as it applies to the female human form.  It is most commonly seen in red-heads, also one of the divine tinctures when it comes to female hair colour (tho' I confess to being more swayed by length than colour with regard to head-hair).


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jun 2, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> :chortles: Lordy how words get twisted so on this site sometimes!
> 
> I would contest that peaches-and-cream *is* a colour and a most lovely one at that ... tho' only as it applies to the female human form. It is most commonly seen in red-heads, also one of the divine tinctures when it comes to female hair colour (tho' I confess to being more swayed by length than colour with regard to head-hair).


 
Peaches and cream is a type of corn on the cob, which tastes amazing when smothered in salt and butter and not a woman with red hair who.oh wait.never mind..


----------

